# just wondering



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

im just wondering
what would the svs ultra towers as fronts with svs ultra centre
with 4 svs prime elevation atmos modules

using them with two chane music 5.4 rears
and chane 2.4 as additional rears

using them with a denon 4400
and either with a emotiva xpa2 gen 3 amp
or a parasound a21 amp which ever in your opions would be the better amp to use with this setup

and also with two sb 118 chane subwoofers and 2 pb16 ultra subwoofers
with blue jeans belden u500e speaker cables

what would this be like as a setup would the svs and chane speakers work well together would they blend intergrate well seamelessly with each other
and sound great together just wondering
also would i be better of changing the speaker cable thanks


----------

